# what gps?



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

going to buy a new gps before christmas, what should it be and why??

im strictly a garmin guy for starters..

i dont really need topo maps as i have some already, but i do plan on using the birdseye features.

im pretty much set on the Garmin® GPSMap® 62SC.... with the camera, birdseye, 3 axis compass, and 3.5gb internal memory i think it will suit my needs

however, then i wonder about the rhino, which has a weather radio and radio communication options....but most of the time i hunt by myself, but the weather option is darn nice if you have a spike camp setup way back to know what is or isnt coming..

then there is the montana and oregon 550, both seem like good choices, but touch screen??? the montana says glove friendly, but how glove friendly can a touch screen really be, especially in the late season.

i still need to get to the store to get my hands on all 3 of them to really know for sure, but the GPS MAP 62SC just seems more rugged than the montana, and also it appears the newer rhino uses a lithium ion battery pack which could be an issue if it doesnt also take AA batteries....also the newer nicer rhinos are touch screen too.

any opinions from personal experience? i feel like im sold on the GPS MAP 62SC, but i really wish it had the weather radio option

thoughts?


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

well i guess im going wednesday to go buy that 62sc, since no one convinced me otherwise


----------

